# MP3 Umwandlung zu WAV



## crazybob (28. April 2001)

Hi kann mir einer sagen wo es Software gibt in der man MP3 Dateien in Wav Dateien umwandeln kann da ich sie gerne auf meiner Hifianlage hören würde ?
Welche URL und wie groß ?


----------



## Klon (28. April 2001)

Das kannst du mit WinAmp machen, wenn du das nicht hast kannstes hier inner Download Sektion holn, dürfte aber wohl jeder haben, du brauchst nur das DiskWriter PlugIn, dürfte aber schon dabei sein.

Greets


----------



## Jarod (28. April 2001)

*software...*

schau mal unter

http://www.mpex.net/software/

dort findest du alles was man zum
thema mp3 braucht.. 

greetz

:: jarod ::


----------



## crazybob (29. April 2001)

*Winamp MP3-Wav Umwandlung wo ?*

Wo wandelt man in Win Amp die MP3 Dateien in Wav DAteien um ?


----------



## Jarod (29. April 2001)

rechte maustaste
options
preferences
output
disk writer plugin -> configure (pfad festlegen...)

dann die files wie gewohnt abspielen und sie werden
als .wav gespeichert.

greetz

:: jarod ::


----------



## Kenny (4. Oktober 2001)

cdex rult, die bedienung is einfacher und übersichtlicher, ausserdem 
schneller (glaub ich)


----------



## NeoX (9. Oktober 2001)

*...*

also ich nehme immer musicmatch für solche sachen...


----------



## Shiivva (12. Oktober 2001)

Nun ja...alle "guten" neueren Brennprogramme machen das ja automatisch. D.h. Du kannst mp3s direkt als Audio-CD brennen (das Umwandeln in .wav) geschieht im Hintergrund...


----------

